# Spring break bikini trash



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/Video_shows_spring_break_brawl_at_PCB_Burger_King_118505599.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where my nuggets at!?!?! I didnt get my whopper either B***h!!! 


haha... crazy.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

yikes!!!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Just think.... these folks are proud of the way they acted.......


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Man, How could you stand behind the till and take that? there woulda been fists flying everywhere.. And the chick on counter would defintly be gettin pushed back so she got the fan in the face


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They are the trash that gives the south a bad name. I just live 10 miles north of where that crazy biotch is from !! LOL They should have given her a whopper with "special" sauce..:nutkick: LMAO


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The cops would have arrested me for my actions if I'd been behing that counter. No home training, and total lack of respect. It starts when they're young. pay attention when you're out in public, these people are everywhere


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha not around here...


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

What a bunch of animals.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

They could have made a Tarzan movie without hiring any extras.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:thats_racist:and I live in Florida...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> :thats_racist:and I live in Florida...


If it would have been Asians I would have said they could have made a Godzilla movie. Just making a joke about the obvious. Everyone knows it but most have bowed to being politically correct and won't say anything about it for fear of being labeled a racist. The truth is the truth no matter what color it comes in.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i aint racist but.....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I grew up in New York. Moved here for my last year of high school in the 1990's man I did not know segregation like this. And southern hospitality is a joke here. If you broke down where I'm from the guy that towed you would also make ya dinner and help you fix your car. Sucks here, have to lock your doors and carry a cwp. The world is changing and I don't like it....my2cents


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

white people can act just as bad, But its things like this that keep Racism alive.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've posted all kinds of videos. Some white, some black, some cross gendered, basically just whatever's in the news at the time. Most of that I get from my friends on facebook. I saw on e the other day with Morgan Freeman, let me see if I can find it. He hits the nail on the head.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He's talking about black people and white people, he even dared spoke of Jewish people. Is he racist? No he's honest and not afraid to stand against those who stand behind political correctness and throw labels at other people.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I was talking about the idiots in the video.. Not the Comments


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I know. It's all good.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

People like this make it more difficult for everyone its completely uncalled for especially over a burger or whatever it may have been. I really dont care who it was or where it happened just rediculous!! imo


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man it does get wild down there haha I remember when we went down there for spring break. Good times it's kinda like Nats to be honest!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> :thats_racist:and I live in Florida...


Racist?....Hmmm They have the United ***** college fund, Martin Luther King day, Black history month, Ceasar Chavez day, Yom Hashoah, Ma'uled Al-Nabi, NAACP, Black Entertainment Television, Miss Black America pageant and over 60 openly proclaimed Black colleges. If whites had any of those to accomodate white people or advance our race we are labeled racist. Why is it only whites can be racists??? We can be called cracker, ******, ******, cave man white boy.....uh...that's not racist??? These are the facts, not an insignificant rant.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha...^Kramer. heck yea. the man said it well.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:agreed:^^^^


----------

